# Necron Battleforce



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, just wondered if everyone had seen this one already.

From the Faeit 212: Warhammer 40k News and Rumors blog:

Necron Battleforce Pic and Contents












20 Warriors,
5 Immortals/Deathmarks,
1 Ghost/Doomsday Ark
5 Scarab bases 

65 pounds



Source: http://natfka.blogspot.com/2012/01/necron-battleforce-pic-and-contents.html


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Good find, but this was announced in this months white dwarf, which I believe is where that scans come from


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Meh I liked the old one as it was a really good basis to the army.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Already covered elsewhere sorry, and as pointed out, from this months WD.

Still, nice for those who may not have seen it and don't buy WD.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I should have known better but that's too many warriors. I already have about a million of them and i'm not willing to get another 20 just so I can have some of those delicious scarabs and a ghostark.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Well, I should have known better but that's too many warriors. I already have about a million of them and i'm not willing to get another 20 just so I can have some of those delicious scarabs and a ghostark.


so...go to your FLGS and sell them to a new necron player


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Fallen said:


> so...go to your FLGS and sell them to a new necron player


This option is not good because I won't get a good idea and there won't be a lot of players that will want the warriors anyways. You did make me realize though that i'll probably be able to pick up some scarabs on ebay...or maybe I should just order some of the other scarabs from non gw producers...


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Ebay scarabs go for daylight robbery these days because they rock in the codex, and everyone wants them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Rather pick my own units, that way I don't get lemon units. Although I got to admit this is a good starting point.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

can the immortals actually be built as deathmarks? Or were they stingy and make them immortals only? Same question for the ghost ark. Alot of times these box sets are not quite as good as the real deal.


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

According to wd they can be built either way which is always nice as it will appeal to more people. As for scarabs fw are doing some now so that could be and option anyway this looks like a good starting point for a bedding army from what I've been reading ok the net unlike some of the others


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

pretty good battleforce i reckon.

20 warriors (not great, but a nice basis to an army)
5 immortals/deathmarks (awesome)
ghost ark/doomsday ark (also awesome)
5 scarab bases(6, almost 7 if you put 3 to a base, not 4) excellent


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I've built both the Immortals/death marks and the Ghost ark/ Doomsday ark and for both kits most of what you need for one type are on a sprue with the other type so they'll have to give you all the options which is pretty nice, allows for 2 troops (warriors) 1 elite (deathmarks) 1 fast attack) Scarabs and one heavy support (Doomsday ark).

Also, checked around on a few websites the Battleforce set is coming out on the *18th of this month*... which would be awesome 'cause it's my birthday in a week but I don't really need any of this stuff any more :crazy: maybe to replace some old warriors like but yano...


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

call me lame, but you could use the deathmark sniper rifles on warrior bodies so your army build could look like this,

15 warriors
5 deathmarks
5 immortals
6 scarabs
ghost ark

Almost worth buying at that rate, but still what am i gonna do with 15 warriors? I already have 54 for the last 2 battleforces I bought.




LordOfAbsolution said:


> I've built both the Immortals/death marks and the Ghost ark/ Doomsday ark and for both kits most of what you need for one type are on a sprue with the other type so they'll have to give you all the options which is pretty nice...


Unless of course the sprues in the battleforce are different sprues which could easily be.


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

I would be a hypocrite if I called you lame since I will definitely convert some warriors to carry synapstic disintegrators and act as deathmarks. Must not let bits go to waste!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Only probably is that deathmarks are bigger and bulkier and have different looking bodies and legs... So you'd need to do alot of converting with green stuff to make that work.

Luckily theres a guy on Dakka who's done just that:

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/412048.page


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Now this is a force I like. Its just to bad I have so much stuff to paint and my money is extremly tight even for this . But good force regardless. Simply grab this and an overlord and your Good to go. Its almost straight out of the box ready and thats good for everyone new players and Veterans

Not as good as the marine or dark eldar battleforce in terms of content but definatly better then the Eldar or Guard ones. Never liked those 2 forces


----------

